# Car scrappage scheme.



## lyonsie (18 Jul 2015)

Have a 01 car that needs changing.   I am looking at all the scrappage deals available at the moment but they all have finance deals (where they probably recoup their money) or 0% finance.
I am in a position to pay cash, but would like to avail of the scrappage deals.
Any advice from anyone out there or from someone in the trade.


----------



## twofor1 (19 Jul 2015)

Decide what car and spec you want then spend a day calling to several main dealers of your chosen model and go with the best offer, in my experience there has always been a huge variance.

As you say a lot of these scrappage deals have conditions and they vary greatly between different manufacturers but they all want to sell you a car and will offer you a deal with or without scrappage / finance / trade in.

My old car is not too well but I hope to get into 2016 and buy a new Toyota without finance then. If I don’t make it I will have to buy this year so have been keeping an eye on Toyota prices.

Toyotas current €3K scrappage offer is not dependant on taking finance and appears good but when they announced it in June they upped the price on most models by €1K or more, so list price today, from which you get the scrappage is probably artificially inflated.

 It still might be a good deal, just not as good as they would make out.


----------



## lyonsie (20 Jul 2015)

What about the 0% finance deals?  Great if you are signing up for finance over 3 years.   Can a cash deal work with them also, with or without the old 'trade in'?


----------



## Meme80 (20 Jul 2015)

Hi Lyonsie,

By "cash deal" do you mean you will be buying the car outright and not requiring finance? Im not sure what you mean by "can a cash deal work with them also". If you are signing up for finance you can usually put any amount of deposit up front that you want and finance the rest through the dealer finance.


----------



## lyonsie (20 Jul 2015)

Yes, buying a car outright.  The 0% deals look good for someone paying a deposit and financing the balance.  Just wondering if a person paying outright would get a deal also.


----------



## Leo (20 Jul 2015)

Most of those 0% deals work on the basis that you need to finance part of it, often with a large lump sum at the end that they hope they'll get you to finance at considerably more than 0%. 

Do the calculations on the car(s) you are interested in and work out what's cheaper over the term of any finance deal. If you have the cash to buy outright, you'll often get a discount from the list price (that you likely won't get on a finance deal), so you're often better off just buying straight.


----------



## Meme80 (21 Jul 2015)

If you are paying outright then you wont need finance so the 0% finance is irrelavent to you. Dealers will usually give a discount to cash buyers if this is what you mean?


----------



## lyonsie (23 Jul 2015)

I have a 01 Ford Focus worth about €500.   Reading about the scrappage scheme it could be worth €4000?   Do I have to avail of finance to get this deal or can I pay the balance due (after scrappage) with cash.
Does anyone know if this is the case or are you tied into finance, so they can 'get their money back'.....


----------



## Leo (23 Jul 2015)

Just looking at the Hyundai T&Cs it looks like you must sign up to the HP deal. Others are likely to be similar, but you really need to read the fine print for any car you're considering yourself. Remember, if it's too good to be true...


----------



## twofor1 (23 Jul 2015)

Or is it the Nissan Scrappage, if so according to others on boards, you don’t have to avail of the finance to get the €4K scrappage, but they did up the prices when they started the offer and the prices quoted are Ex Works, an additional €1K is charged for delivery.

Doesn’t mean it is not a good deal, especially for someone with a low value trade in, maybe just not as good as it appears.

The only way to get the best deal is to call to several main dealers and go with whoever offers the best deal on the day, some might even offer more than the published €4K scrappage, even for a banger, one poster, pollocks reported he got €5095 for an 02 Vitara against a new Micra.


http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2057354326&page=4


----------

